# St.Joe outing results/report



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

What was wrong with your boat Ben?


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

See this post in the boating forum:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?postid=356754#post356754

Basically it would surge at mid to high throttle. Turned out to be a gas pick-up issue. I HATE MECHANICS LIKE THIS!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I know how you feel.

I took my boat to Grand point Marina, to change the gimble bearings. They took forever and then one day I finally got a call.
"We had a little accident and we put a hole in your boat." 
Yep, it was about 10 inches wide and 22 inches long above the water line. They fixed it, the gel coat didn't match too good and the charged me 400 bucks for the bearing change. I tried to talk it over with the owner and he became very beligerent, yelling at me. I will never ever ever, give them any of my money and will tell everyone of how poorly I was treated. He made me want to do something illegal.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Yeah, I hope these guys work out something for me...I have dealt with them in the past and not had any problems. I'd hate to have to find a new mechanic to work on my boat! BUT if they don't make it right, I will.

later


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The best of luck to you.

So, on to the good stuff. What are you thinking about the fishing? Have things started to pick up yet?


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I haven't seen any kings being caught yet, but it shouldn't be long now. The cool night last night is a good start. I'll keep an eye on the lake and river down here and let y'all know ASAP when things start happening.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------

